

Show HN: Corbie – Your personal reading assistant - gohighbrow
http://www.corbie.co/

======
dimatter
price too high

~~~
kolev
Agreed. $1-2/mo is about right, but for $10/mo month we get orders of
magnitude more value from other similarly priced services.

